# Turkey Traps



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 15, 2005)

Someone on another forum asked for photos of F-14s landing. I whipped up a web page and thought I'd share it here...

*Turkey Traps*

Not all of them are carrier traps; some are runway recoveries and some are just dirty passes...

Enjoy!


Fade to Black...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2005)

wow there's some amazing pictures in there, and i've never heard it described as a turky trap before, man i'd hate to have to do that.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice link.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice link, never heard called a Turkey Trap either though


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Cool pics! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 16, 2005)

Excellent... Ive been on the island bridgewings during flight ops before.... Great shots...


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 17, 2005)

For those not knowing the significance of the term 'Turkey Trap'... the F-14 was called 'The Turkey' by some and a 'trap' is a carrier landing. I dunno if the term has ever been used in NAVAIR circles or not; I just kinda thought it would be an appropriate title...

Forgot to credit these... many were found on various sites but most of them are USN images. Two were taken by an acquaintence of mine and one is from my print stash.


Fade to Black...


----------

